# [gelöst] 2 Rechner direkt vernetzen

## astaecker

Moin,

ich habe meinen Laptop und neuerdings auch einen Heimserver, die beide übers WLAN miteinander und dem Internet verbunden sind. Zusätzlich möchte ich nun den Laptop und den Server direkt miteinander mittels schnellem Netzwerkkabel verbinden, damit Backups vom Laptop auf dem Server nicht ewig dauern. Die passende Konfiguration gelingt mir aber nicht. Beim Routing gilt die LAN-Verbindung als Standard-Verbindung für das ganze Heimnetzwerk gesetzt, weshalb dann das Gateway (über WLAN) gefunden werden kann:

```
192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     2002   0        0 eth0
```

Hier nochmal das gewünschte Scenario (gilt für beide):

- Route unbekannt ( =Internet ) -> WLAN

- Route Laptop <-> Server -> Direktverbindung über LANLast edited by astaecker on Tue Jun 01, 2010 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

entweder du verpasst der direktverbindung eine komplett anderes subnet (z.b. 192.168.2.xx)

oder du fügst für die direktverbindung eine separate route hinzu, welche als ziel die IP-Adresse des gegenüber hat.

z.b.

Laptop hat 192.168.1.212(eth1) für das kabelgebundene netz und der Server 129.168.1.213(eth1)

auf dem laptop musst du folgende route hinzufügen:

```
route add -host 129.168.1.213 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev eth1
```

und auf dem server

```
route add -host 129.168.1.212 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev eth1
```

----------

## astaecker

Sorry, für das späte Update.

Der Befehl ist genau das, was ich brauche. Allerdings konnte ich es noch nicht testen, da irgendwie die onboard Netzwerkkarte das eingesteckte Kabel nicht erkennt. Dennoch, danke.

P.S.: Beim Befehl muss man die Netzmaske weglassen, da das Routen zu einem einzigen Rechner die Netzmaske vorschreibt.

----------

